# INCI...Olea Europaea (Olive) Oil OR Sodium Olivate?



## Sativa Skin Care (Oct 22, 2010)

When listing my ingredients I noticed that INCI has different names for oils than they do oil soap...but not for all oils. Which one do I list? Thanks so much!

For example:

Safflower Oil = Carthamus Tinctorius (Safflower) Seed Oil 

Olive Oil = Olea Europaea (Olive) Oil
Olive Oil Soap = Sodium Olivate 

Palm Oil  = Hydrogenated Palm Oil
Palm Oil Soap = Sodium Palmate


----------



## VelvetDragon (Oct 22, 2010)

I believe the second listing, for such-and-such soap, is the name for what happens when that oil reacts with lye. Theoretically, after the chemical reactions, neither lye nor the oil are present in the soap, anymore, but instead have combined into the soap with a byproduct of glycerin.

Are you listing ingredients for soap or a cosmetic?


----------



## carebear (Oct 22, 2010)

you list the actual things going into your formula.  if you use a soap base you use the ingredient list provided by the manufacturer.  

the  -ate words mean the oil has been saponified, by the way.



			
				VelvetDragon said:
			
		

> neither lye nor the oil are present in the soap, anymore


wrong, at least for hand crafted soap.  the lye is consumed but there IS residual oil (aka superfat, or the result of the lye discount)


----------



## Sativa Skin Care (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you both for the input!
I knew that one was saponified and the other wasn't but couldn't decide which made most sense to list, so thank you for that!

I take it if the manufacturer list said "Saponified oils of: xxxxx" then I would use the other INCI name?

Thanks for helping me understand this better, I appreciate it!


----------

